

Why the Next Steve Jobs Will be Asian - culturebeat
http://www.inc.com/articles/201110/why-the-next-steve-jobs-will-be-asian.html

======
jfruh
Anyone else find it weird that the illustration for this article is a group of
Asian-American high school students at NYC's Hunter College (which is, despite
its name, a high school, not a university)? If those kids are going to HS in
the US, they're probably either US citizens (as the name "Asian-American"
implies) or have permanent residency, and aren't subject to the constraints on
starting a business here that are the focus of the article.

But, whatever, we need a picture for this article, let's just find one of a
bunch of yellow kids, right? They're all the same.

------
stcredzero
I think Bezos is in Steve Job's league. Not so much in terms of design
awareness of devices, but in terms of design awareness of markets and
information ecosystems. Amazon has had disruptive success after success in
establishing themselves as the middleman. Clearly, this is not an accident.

------
culturebeat
Great quote from Steve Case: "We attract the world's most talented young
people here, give them a world class education and then send them home to
compete against us," he told Inc.com. "It makes no sense."

------
gms
It won't happen. Asian cultures are too deferential to authority.

~~~
macavity23
If they were raised AND educated in Asia, then I'd agree with you - but these
are guys and gals being taught non-deference in the US culture, then being
sent home with it.

------
mih
The focus of the article is entrepreneurship and its impact on job creation.
Steve Jobs was definitely an entrepreneur but is more associated with
perfection and attention to detail for his products and marketing them with
great showmanship which is why the title seems misleading to me.

Then there is the rather bizzare relation about Steve's biological father
being an immigrant which is kind of contradictory. His growing up in an
atmosphere with his foster family would definitely have contributed to his
subsequent development to who he was. To put is simply, it's just not
immigrants themselves, but the atmosphere around them which contributes to the
success.

------
chaosprophet
It will not happen. At the least not in India. The biggest obstacle in the US
would be getting a Visa. In India the biggest obstacle would be the amount of
money that goes into the pockets of corrupt officials. Sure, you can easily
build a small consultancy or web startup in India, but if you're thinking of
building factories/getting into manufacturing, you sure as hell will be
spending a lot on 'butterring' your way through the system.

And this I think is a big advantage for the US, because if the US can do
something about the Visa issues quickly I am pretty sure a majority of Indians
would opt to startup in the US rather than return to India.

------
rblion
Where Love and Skill meet, Excellence is born.

I am Indian-American. First generation. My family is from Gujurat, India. I
will not be the next Steve Jobs. I am the first Amar Patel. I am 21 years old
and I know down to every atom and cell why I was born and how I can serve this
world. I am proud to be a Hindu and an American, both are based on the same
ideal of UNIVERSAL FREEDOM.

------
Hyena
None of the article provides an argument for their headline. It's just bait
for a standard high skill immigration reform op-ed.

If "the next Steve Jobs is Asian", the reason will almost certainly be that
Asia has approximately 3.9 billion people and is developing quickly. That's a
lot of lottery tickets.

------
Djehngo
Or more accurately: Why an Asian Steve Jobs probably wouldn't start Apple in
the US.

------
salem
Both illegal immigration and skilled immigration problems will be gone
eventually with no action if the opportunities are no longer better here. Do
the majority of Americans really want that?

~~~
jinushaun
If I'm Mexican, the US is a lot cheaper and easier to get to than China or
India. You're right about the skilled immigrant problem though. That will hit
the US hard.

~~~
salem
The Mexican economy is doing very well. What happens if economic growth in
mexico creates greater demand for unskilled labor, reducing the incentive to
work in the USA illegally. There is some research that shows that this could
happen in the next decade.

------
coob
Do most Asian cultures create the environment for innovators and disruptors to
succeed?

If not, are US cultural values being imparted too?

~~~
RyanMcGreal
FTA:

> The returning entrepreneurs bring home what may be even more valuable than
> the education and credentials they earned from Yale or Stanford (although
> those don't hurt, either): the entrepreneurial mindset. As recently as the
> 1990s, says Wadhwa, failure was considered a deep disgrace for Indian and
> Chinese entrepreneurs and their families. But the Asians have since grown
> more tolerant and appreciative of their risk-takers, and the last cultural
> edge that American business owners once enjoyed has eroded.

